# Good Guides for Abu Dhabi Newbies



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

While surfing online I found 2 useful Guides for newbies about Abu Dhabi one of them is about the jobs and the other is a general guide.

* Check the attachment to download the Guides


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

damian8 said:


> While surfing online I found 2 useful Guides for newbies about Abu Dhabi one of them is about the jobs and the other is a general guide.
> 
> * Check the attachment to download the Guides


No attachment.


----------



## EastLondonLad (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Midlifer - The attachments are there and I managed to open them just fine... You need to be logged on as a member to the forum to be able to open them.

Thanks damina8 for sourcing and posting these - most helpful.

Cheers


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

It could be I'm on the app. It doesn't show. Will pull off PC. Due to depart next week and furiously packing.


----------



## EastLondonLad (Aug 10, 2012)

You might be right about the app - I access through my iPad but go to the full site as I am used to that format!

Good luck with the move. I lived for 6 years in the UAE (Dubai and Sharjah) and we will be leaving the US in next few weeks to head back again! We like it there - both my kids were born there and my wife also had a good job and time there. 

What will you be doing there? Prepare for the summer heat, although by Oct / Nov time it is perfect for being outside and relaxing by the grill /pool. 

Good luck packing and drop me a line if I can help in any way - travel safe. Cheers


----------

